# New St Croix on there way!



## Captain Ahab (May 3, 2009)

Nice Joe - you will like those far better then what you are using. That 7' avid is a good rod for jig and pigs as well as spinner baits and such


----------



## Waterwings (May 3, 2009)

Congrats on the new rods! 8)


----------



## Jim (May 4, 2009)

Nice score, send me one! :mrgreen:


----------



## poolie (May 20, 2009)

I believe you mentioned your rods were on back order. Did you finally get them? This past weekend I finally got to use the Avid I bought off eBay and Holy Cow is that thing light. Very noticeable as I was jumping from rod to rod. The weight difference was huge. I need 4 more. Anyone one have any spare money I can have?

You'll love them!


----------



## bassboy1 (May 20, 2009)

poolie said:


> I believe you mentioned your rods were on back order. Did you finally get them? This past weekend I finally got to use the Avid I bought off eBay and Holy Cow is that thing light. Very noticeable as I was jumping from rod to rod. The weight difference was huge. I need 4 more. Anyone one have any spare money I can have?
> 
> You'll love them!


Don't pick up a Legend Tournament then. Much better than the Avid. I am just glad I didn't pick up the Legend Elite I was offered for a good price. I would really be broke.


----------



## shamoo (May 20, 2009)

So you are getting a name put on your rods, its spelled s-h-a-m-o-o :mrgreen: , good score my friend, dont know bout the MoJo, but I know they fly out of a local tackle store, so they must be doing something right.


----------



## poolie (May 20, 2009)

I have a Mojo too and it isn't nearly the rod the Avid is. All this expensive stuff is scaring me. I think I'll go bad to Ugly Sticks... hey right.


----------



## bassboy1 (May 20, 2009)

poolie said:


> I have a Mojo too and it isn't nearly the rod the Avid is.


I have got one too, and while it is a good quality rod with an excellent warranty, and excellent customer service backing it, considering the price (90 bucks for most models), the blank just lacks sensitivity of the Avids/Legends. I would never consider one for a finesse application.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 21, 2009)

Joe - what model Legend Elite did you buy? I love mine, my favorite rod!


----------



## bassboy1 (May 21, 2009)

jirwin6985 said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > Joe - what model Legend Elite did you buy? I love mine, my favorite rod!
> ...


PLEEEAASE don't tell me how great those things are. I REALLY can't afford them....






Must go find Legend Elite.... Must go find Legend Elite....


----------



## ilinimud (May 27, 2009)

I have the Mojo Bass right now, and noticed that St Croix does a trade up program. I really have my eye on the Legend Tournament. I am using the Mojo for plastics, and think it may be a small reason why i miss a lot of bites. Now i wish i wouldnt have went all out on my crankin set-up. (but it is awesome!!)

By the way, anyone used the Trade Up Program?


----------



## BLK fisher (May 27, 2009)

Most of my rods are St. Croix. I have alot of the 7' med. heavy Avid casting for jigs and plastics and they are awesome. They are light enought to feel the slighest tick and the power is fine for wenching big fsh out of heavy cover. Another thing is I had a brand new one and I was on the Potomac and broke one right in half on a jig fish and when I got home sent it to them and with no questions they sent me a brand new one back. Awesome customer service which is a bog plus in my book.
You definitely made a good choice on the St. Croixs.


----------



## poolie (Jun 10, 2009)

I love my Avid more each time I use it. My Mojo... it's no better or worse than any of my other $100 range rods. So just my opinion, but it's not the end of the world on that rod. Check out Falcon's new BuCoo rod. It's suppose to compete against the Mojo... looks pretty sweet. I've got a Falcon Original which is pretty nice rod.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jun 10, 2009)

You are better off without a mojo. First of all they are purple, second they are freakin heavy for the price. I have not used one, but have handles a few different models, and was not impressed at all, I would rather get a premier over a mojo.


----------



## ilinimud (Jun 11, 2009)

I wouldnt be too depressed about not getting that Mojo, they are okay, but that is about it. Since you have that discount, it would probably be worth your money to buy one when they get back in stock though.


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 11, 2009)

I love St. Croix rods, I have 7 of them with Calcutta 200a and 150's and one Curado one of my St. Croixs is a just for crankbaits as it says crankbait on the side of it. I dont know the model numbers but they are Med Fast 6.6foot. I also like All-Star rods, I have 2 of them.

Congrats on the new rods!!!


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 23, 2009)

Sweet rod.. Congrats again!! =D>


----------

